# Beautiful Blue



## pimpin_posey (Mar 13, 2006)

Any one wanna post names, pics, and where i get one of the most beautiful blue T's. Purple or greens are awsome too


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Mar 13, 2006)

a decent T thats blue is a GBB

also depending on your experience there are others Lividiums, and P Metallicas are both beautiful.  And Cyriopagopus sp "blue" are also stunning.  But all those are expensive (especially the blue and metallica), and require better ability to care for.


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Mar 13, 2006)

The best colored ones take some experience.  How new are you to the hobby?  We can better apply a T to you based on your experience.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Mar 13, 2006)

yea like soulsick said, usually the beautiful ones tend to be more difficult lol.  Actually a BEAUTIFUL one that isnt tough at all (except for during Sling stages) is A. Versicolor


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 13, 2006)

Blue, purple, green....yup, all of those colours are in an A. versicolor at some point.


----------



## pimpin_posey (Mar 13, 2006)

i am recently new. i have one T. H. Lividum


----------



## elliot (Mar 13, 2006)

everyone likes the blue ones, that's why they're so expensive.

Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" (expensive!)

Poecilotheria metallica (expensive!)

These are great too, not quite as blue, but much cheaper and just as good.

chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

avicularia purpurea (purple)

avicularia versicolor (technicolor!)


----------



## BoehmeiCali (Nov 25, 2015)

*Hello*



elliot said:


> everyone likes the blue ones, that's why they're so expensive.
> 
> Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" (expensive!)
> 
> ...


I ordered a GBB, OBT, and versicolor all together and have had no trouble. I think it's because I'd catch spiders as a kid and I know hope they act for the most part. And as far as humidity and such, do your damn research. You can easily kill your tarantula if you don't put it in something that mimics its natural environment. I hate seeing YouTube videos where the soil is still soaked from them mixing the brick when it's something like the Murinus or a Boehmei. My goodness...the humidity isn't insanely high where they live! I'm pretty sure Kenya Africa is like a desert...I could be wrong though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Nov 27, 2015)

Quite a record, reviving a 9 year old thread...lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (Nov 27, 2015)

BoehmeiCali said:


> I ordered a GBB, OBT, and versicolor all together and have had no trouble. I think it's because I'd catch spiders as a kid and I know hope they act for the most part. And as far as humidity and such, do your damn research. You can easily kill your tarantula if you don't put it in something that mimics its natural environment. I hate seeing YouTube videos where the soil is still soaked from them mixing the brick when it's something like the Murinus or a Boehmei. My goodness...the humidity isn't insanely high where they live! I'm pretty sure Kenya Africa is like a desert...I could be wrong though.


Why are you so upset?? :? I'm not seeing anyone here who advised keeping an OBT or Brachy on moist substrate :? No one even gave husbandry advice, how can you give husbandry advice if you don't know what T OP wants to buy? It would be like giving advice regarding GBB husbandry when OP actually wants a Ephebopus... OP just asked what Ts are blue

And no... kenya is not a desert. The climate ranges from warm humid and tropical on the coastline, and cooler inland where it's mainly savannah grassland and bushveld. Further inland it's more hot and dry around the Nyanza region, and then humid around lake victoria. The only parts of kenya that is semi-arid to arid is the north-eastern regions along the borders of Somalia and Ethiopia, having a near-desert scrubland landscape. Kenya has a very diverse climate consisting mostly of dry savannah grassland, bushland and scrubland. Mount Kenya has snow permanently on it's peaks.  Although Kenya is very dry, it most definitely is not a sandy desert, if you referred to a desert such as that of the Sahara.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Radium (Nov 27, 2015)

BoehmeiCali said:


> I ordered a GBB, OBT, and versicolor all together and have had no trouble. I think it's because I'd catch spiders as a kid and I know hope they act for the most part. And as far as humidity and such, do your damn research. You can easily kill your tarantula if you don't put it in something that mimics its natural environment. I hate seeing YouTube videos where the soil is still soaked from them mixing the brick when it's something like the Murinus or a Boehmei. My goodness...the humidity isn't insanely high where they live! I'm pretty sure Kenya Africa is like a desert...I could be wrong though.


You okay there, friend?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 27, 2015)

TsunamiSpike said:


> Quite a record, reviving a 9 year old thread...lol.


Zombie thread ate my T's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris11 (Nov 27, 2015)

I cant believe M. balfouri was not mentioned... my favorite spider!


----------



## Thistles (Nov 27, 2015)

They weren't really in the hobby when this thread was posted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thistles said:


> They weren't really in the hobby when this thread was posted.


And those that were available were extremely expensive I bet..


----------



## Chris11 (Nov 27, 2015)

My bad lol i wasnt around in '06:roflmao:


----------



## Blueandbluer (Dec 1, 2015)

Did anyone mention H lividum? 

I always champion the GBBs, especially for new owners not looking to handle, but I see they got shout outs already on the thread.


----------



## Chris11 (Dec 2, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> Did anyone mention H lividum?
> 
> I always champion the GBBs, especially for new owners not looking to handle, but I see they got shout outs already on the thread.


Ironic that you posted here


----------



## jiacovazzi (Jan 21, 2016)

M balfouri
P sazemai
H pulchripes
GBB
H lividum
Euathlus sp. blue, or pulcherimaklaasi
P metallica
A moorae
A geroldi
SIngapore blue

All amazing T's that have blue in coloration in some form


----------



## BoehmeiCali (Jan 21, 2016)

lalberts9310 said:


> Why are you so upset?? :? I'm not seeing anyone here who advised keeping an OBT or Brachy on moist substrate :? No one even gave husbandry advice, how can you give husbandry advice if you don't know what T OP wants to buy? It would be like giving advice regarding GBB husbandry when OP actually wants a Ephebopus... OP just asked what Ts are blue
> 
> And no... kenya is not a desert. The climate ranges from warm humid and tropical on the coastline, and cooler inland where it's mainly savannah grassland and bushveld. Further inland it's more hot and dry around the Nyanza region, and then humid around lake victoria. The only parts of kenya that is semi-arid to arid is the north-eastern regions along the borders of Somalia and Ethiopia, having a near-desert scrubland landscape. Kenya has a very diverse climate consisting mostly of dry savannah grassland, bushland and scrubland. Mount Kenya has snow permanently on it's peaks.  Although Kenya is very dry, it most definitely is not a sandy desert, if you referred to a desert such as that of the Sahara.


Haha I don't know why I went on a rant. Thank you for the info!


----------



## BoehmeiCali (Jan 21, 2016)

TsunamiSpike said:


> Quite a record, reviving a 9 year old thread...lol.


I searched it haha


----------

